# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) SPD/Spreadtrum v1.00 released - 6610/6620/6500/6530

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) SPD/Spreadtrum v1.00 released * .SPD6610/SPD6620 support released under test
.SPD6500 support released
.SPD6530 support improved
- User Code read improved
- Repair IMEI in flash mode released
- Repair NV, Repair FFS and Full Repair released
- Read, Write NV support released  
.SPD6531 support improved
- User Code read improved
- Dual-Type structure support improved 
- Repair IMEI in flash mode released
- Repair NV, Repair FFS and Full Repair released
- Read, Write NV support released  
.SPD6530 Samsung support improved
- Improved RepairSecurity 
- Improved UserCode reading
- New models added in list of supported: E1272, B310E
- Repair IMEI in flash mode released
- Repair NV, Repair FFS and Full Repair released 
- Read, Write NV support released  
.General operations  
- "Write Security" in normal mode and service mode improved
- CompileInfo extraction revised  
- "Smart Format" revised for 6610/6620 platforms 
- Initial Detection improved
- FlashID database updated 
.Other
- "Full Repair" (FFS + NV selected) mode will rebuild whole FFS and write default or user-defined NV
  This option also can repair damaged phones by other tools
- "Use File" option allow select own NV or FullFlash file for NV extraction
- "Repair FFS" only selected - can fix all problems, when normal "Format FS" fail 
- Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Important:*
- *Smart-Card should be updated to version 01.28* !
- Only users with active (renewed) Support can update Smart-Card to v01.28
- Yes, we understand that many people have tested Chinese-Miracle-2 (Test Version) and they have reported bugs ans problems.
So we have extended support period (+ 1.5 months) for users who have 30 days ago expired support. 
- Use latest DongleManager to update your Smart-Card firmware: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How to check your Support period status:*
- Run Infinity-Box Shell: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Login to Support Area
- You will see your Support period status     *How to renew your Support period:*
- Read Instruction: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Logn to your IOS (Infinity Online Service) account: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Go to menu `Products` -> `Software activations` -> `Main Infinity-Box 1 year updates/support`
- Enter your main Infinity-Box S/N and click to `Ok`
- Support Renew price is 120 Infinity-Credits: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Test reports:*
- Please post test reports (operation log text) with Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.00 in current thread or here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

